# Ribbon Lace coathanger pattern



## LaviniaRiverina (Jul 7, 2011)

I had so many requests for the pattern of the coathanger I
posted here -

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-120873-1.html

so I thought I would share with you all.
This is my original pattern.I hope you enjoy it.

Ribbon Lace coathanger pattern - (Australian)

Using 5mm knitting needles and 8ply yarn Cast on 60 stitches.

Knit 4 rows

Knit 1 row lace

Knit 4 rows

K2 *(wool forward,k2 tog)* to end of row

Knit 4 rows

Knit 1 row lace

Knit 4 rows

K2 *(wool forward,k2 tog)* to end of row

Knit 4 rows

Knit 1 row lace

Knit 4 rows

Cast off.

Sew over coathanger.Thread ribbon through holes.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

How do you "knit one row lace?"


----------



## LaviniaRiverina (Jul 7, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> How do you "knit one row lace?"


Using the eyelet knitting lace,hold at the back of you work and when you put the needle in the knitting stitch,put the needle in the lace hole at the same time and knit it normally.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Another question..do you use a wooden cloths hanger or a plastic one, metal??? I would like to make a few for friends. Thank you, what a nice thing to do...


----------



## LaviniaRiverina (Jul 7, 2011)

You use the wooden ones.Cover with padding first then your knitted cover.
Alternatively,already padded ones are quite reasonably priced
so you can use those.They do save a lot of time 
when you are making a few for gifts.


----------



## LaviniaRiverina (Jul 7, 2011)

I forgot to mention,to can buy plastic coathanger tubing to cover the hook or you can make one by casting on 22sts,knitting 2 rows then knit a row of lace then another 2 rows.Cast off.
Sew together then slip over the hook.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you for clearing that up, going to buy some hangers, already padded because I am lazy.


----------



## LaviniaRiverina (Jul 7, 2011)

ladysjk said:


> Thank you for clearing that up, going to buy some hangers, already padded because I am lazy.


No,I wouldn't say you were lazy,just give you more time to more gifts made.They certainly make it easier and can be more cost effective.
It takes a lot of time to start with a wooden hanger from scratch.
When I was still at school,I remember helping Mum with them.
We would start with the hanger and we would saw the ends to neaten them then sand them then pad and cover them.
She was so particular.Her craftwork was perfect.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

They are lovely - thank you for sharing the pattern!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this - will give it a go


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I understand your directions but I don't know what "knitting lace" is? Is it any lace or a special lace for knitting? I have knitting ribbon but have never heard of lace. You can clear this up for me.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## LaviniaRiverina (Jul 7, 2011)

conniesews said:


> I understand your directions but I don't know what "knitting lace" is? Is it any lace or a special lace for knitting? I have knitting ribbon but have never heard of lace. You can clear this up for me.


The lace is an eyelet lace.
Here is a link where it shows what it looks like.

https://www.bargainbox.com.au/index.php?cPath=31_80


----------



## normajean (Feb 4, 2011)

What a perfect gift, to give to your sister.
I just love them, you are very talented .
Thank you, ever so much for sharing.
Warm hugs,
Norma jean


----------

